# Dust collection fitting on Dewalt miter saw



## deadherring (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi,

I am attempting to square away dust collection from my Dewalt sliding compound miter saw. I measure 1.5" OD on the saw port which needs to connect to a 2.6" OD hose going to a mini-cyclone shop vac setup.

I had been using a 2" to 1.5" fernco reducer which works well on the vacuum hose side, but doesn't fit well on the miter saw side. I had wrapped some electrical tape around the miter saw but the fit is not great and because the saw is a sliding saw and it moves back and forth it slips off a lot. When it stays on the dust collection works well.

In search of a solution I purchased this set from Rockler but it does not fit.

Does anyone have a better more permanent solution that will fit tight and stay on as the saw is moved back and forth? Or am I back to trying to make things fit with the Fernco and electrical tape?

Thanks,

Nathan


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Honestly if you want it to work well I would look at purchasing or making a dust collection hood.

https://www.amazon.com/Rousseau-5000-Solution-Miter-Silver/dp/B00MFGRT06

Or youtube how to make one to get some ideas.


----------



## deadherring (Nov 25, 2013)

@SMP I have a hood. The issue is the dust collection fitting on the saw.


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

I have the DWS780 12" compound sliding miter and below are the 2 DeWalt attachments I use to keep a 2.5" shop vac hose hooked up very securely. This works with my Ridgid standard 2.5" hose that runs to my Oneida cyclone

Adapter for the saw itself
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00B6K4VKS/ref=ppxyodtbsearchasintitle?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Adapter for 2.5" hoses
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00B6K4WO8/ref=ppxyodtbsearchasintitle?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Edit: These adapters also fit my DeWalt orbital and 1/4 sheet sanders letting me do virtually dust free sanding.


----------



## Pete_LJ (May 11, 2016)

I am in the midst of hooking my Dewalt DWS782 miter saw ("782MS") to a vacuum for now (ultimjately, I will be fabricating a cyclone dust collector). First issue is hooking the 782MS sawdust port to a vacuum hose. It appears that I have found a cheap fix as follows:

1. The OD of the 782MS sawdust port is 1.660" (about 42mm);

2. The ID of Schedule 40 2" PVC pipe is about 1.610"

3. Using the bandsaw, I placed 8 slits about 2 inches long into the 2"PVC pipe equally spaced around the pipe.

4. The modified 2" PVC pipe with slits now slides on the 782MS output nicely. I intend to use a hose clamp to secure the adapter to the sawdust output port.

5. I am using the vacuum hose from a flea market special HF 500A mini vacuum, This hose has an OF of 1.600" and "screws" into 2" PVC adapter. The other end of the HF hose is 2.25" OD. Which is exactly the connection size for my Rigid WD40700 (5HP-4gallon-rectangular vacuum).

Just my two cents. I will let you know how it works out.

PS If you desired you could modify the 2" PVC pipe on the lathe and expand the existing ID to 1.660" (from 1.610" originally).


----------



## Pete_LJ (May 11, 2016)

*Correction: * I must have used 1 1/2" nominal PVC schedule 40 with an actual inside diameter (AKA ID) of 1.610". When I went to the big box, I brought my calipers (for measuring) with me and I was focused on actual ID rather than nominal diameter.

See: https://formufit.com/pages/pvc-pipe-size-dimensions-chart


----------



## Pete_LJ (May 11, 2016)

Duplicate posting.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

A lot online about heating PVC with a hand held heat gun, or hair dryer. Just stay away from HF models, you want adjustable heat with a low near or below 110* HF all start 150 or 200, kinda hot for making PVC flexible.

This site is a good place to see what sizes will get you closest.


----------



## 00dahc (May 12, 2015)

I just bought an extra Festool vac for my DWS780 and it fits perfect. Does a fairly good job considering the tool it's on.


----------

